# Breed standards for show wethers?



## Ponder (Sep 26, 2012)

We're new into the Boer goats and was wondering if the strict pigmentation and ear folding faults are considered in the market show wethers.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

No, there are no breed stndards for market wethers. Some shows may require them to be boer appearing but usually they don't.


----------



## Ponder (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Your welcome! If you have anymore questions about wethers let me know, I'd be happy to help.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm in KY and showing in the county fairs the market animals can be any breed, but boers do rule the roost. 
In fact, my 5yo daughter showed her kiko/boer doe who looked just like her mama - kiko. She showed as a market/commercial doe, and she had no pigment at all.
I'm not sure on the folded ears, but being market animals I think it wouldn't be an issue, esp. since it doesn't affect their conformation/meat.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Here in Indiana the judges do count off for ears that are folded vertically, they don't care if it's folded horizontally. I'm not sure about pigment.


----------



## ogdenmiddle911 (Oct 6, 2012)

Im in 4-h (benton county oregon). I have a 5 month old pymgy goat, any tips would be gr8. Going on to my 3rd year at fair. SO FUN!!!!!!!:cart:


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Our county fair only has a 4H /FFA meat goat show. Does and wethers can be shown. They are shown in weight classes and breeding faults are NOT taken into consideration. The amount of meat and animals structure such as length and smoothness of shoulders are what matters. In fact we sell our doelings that have faults, but still good structure, to kids for the 4H/FFA meat shows, since faults such as poor pigmentation, folded ears(long ways) and split teats are not taken into consideration.


----------

